

Richard Stallman at TEDx Geneva 2014 - oracuk
http://audio-video.gnu.org/video/TEDxGE2014_Stallman05_LQ.webm

======
chmars
YouTube version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag1AKIl_2GM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ag1AKIl_2GM)

